# Tag Sale Todays Catch. (Pictures added)



## Bill Gruby (Oct 12, 2013)

Pictures to follow when I get it home.

 2000 Chevy S10 Extreme. 8415 original miles. 5Gs.

 "Billy G"


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*



Bill Gruby said:


> Pictures to follow when I get it home.
> 
> 2000 Chevy S10 Extreme. 8415 original miles. 5Gs.
> 
> "Billy G"



Whaaaaaaaaa??  I did that 20 YEARS ago and I was happy!  That's impossible now!! 


Bernie


----------



## Charley Davidson (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*

Thought you were on a fixed income


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*



Charley Davidson said:


> Thought you were on a fixed income



Billy Prolly does the same thing I do when I see something I want and it is a deal I adjust my income so I can afford it.:rofl:

Paul


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*



Charley Davidson said:


> Thought you were on a fixed income



 Mine is fixed higher than most.  :lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tamper84 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*



Bill Gruby said:


> Pictures to follow when I get it home.
> 
> 2000 Chevy S10 Extreme. 8415 original miles. 5Gs.
> 
> "Billy G"



Big rims, body kit, and a lowered stance to boot! Your styling now!!

Chris


----------



## RandyM (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*

Hey Bill, Here is mine. It is a 2001 has 100,000 miles. I put the hood on it and the leather in seats. Has a sprayed in bed liner. I am thinking of getting rid of it, replacing with new. It is my every-day driver. It is a great little truck.


----------



## PurpLev (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*

spanking beautiful! nice catch!!!


----------



## Ray C (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*

So, did Molly and the war department approve a raise in the debt ceiling?


Ray




Bill Gruby said:


> Mine is fixed higher than most. :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*



Ray C said:


> So, did Molly and the war department approve a raise in the debt ceiling?
> 
> 
> Ray



 That needs not vote here Ray, at least not till the War Department earns more than I do. :lmao::lmao: I don't see that happening in my lifetime. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"

 Luv that hood Randy. Mine is red with silver graphics. Needs some serious cleaning and detailing.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*

Bill, We are need more details here. 

Is it a fleetside or a stepside box?

Is it a 6 or 4 bannger?

Extended cab?

Is it an addition to the family or are you replacing something else?

These trucks are great little haulers.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*

Will post pictures today Randy.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*

Here it is. Plate number is non traceable. Front spoiler is broken in the center. Graphics need replacing. Has some heavy scratches in DS door. New paint this spring. It's a 6 cyl. Randy. It scoots right along.

 "Billy G"


----------



## drs23 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*



RandyM said:


> Hey Bill, Here is mine. It is a 2001 has 100,000 miles. I put the hood on it and the leather in seats. Has a sprayed in bed liner. I am thinking of getting rid of it, replacing with new. It is my every-day driver. It is a great little truck.



Randy,

Is that your "home shop"? Where ever it is, it's the bomb!


----------



## genec (Oct 15, 2013)

You are just going to bring more things home in it.  Have fun keep the shiny side up


----------



## RandyM (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: Tag Sale Todays Catch.*



Bill Gruby said:


> It's a 6 cyl. Randy. It scoots right along.
> 
> "Billy G"



WOW! Looks like you done good Bill. You'll like the 4.3 and sounds like you have some big plans for it. Those plastic bed liners can do some real damage, you might want to check under it. Keep us up to date with your improvements.

- - - Updated - - -



drs23 said:


> Randy,
> 
> Is that your "home shop"? Where ever it is, it's the bomb!



Yes it is DRS. It is my slice of paradise. You can see more of it here.


----------



## CNC Dude (Oct 16, 2013)

OK, Randy... Now that's a frigging shop! I am in need of a saliva IV, as I am about to drool to death!


----------

